

Ask HN: What is a good db as a service? - econic

I am working on a SaaS that requires some sort of database (sql&#x2F;nosql) to store data. It will be write heavy. I usually host my own databases however I want to use my time more for working on the code and less worrying about the database server. Anyone have any suggestions? price is a factor initially also.
======
munimkazia
This may be an obvious suggestion, but there is Amazon RDS for MySQL, Oracle,
PostgreSQL, and MsSQL. I have used it for MySQL and we didn't have any issues,
though it was a pretty small setup.

------
threeseed
If you like MongoDB then MongoLab or MongoHQ.

If you like CouchDB then Cloudant.

If you want realtime then Firebase.

All are very reasonably priced.

------
hect0r
Cloudant and MongoHQ are both pretty good and cost-effective. It would come
down to DB preferences -- CouchDB v MongoDB.

------
c2kc
If you decide on MongoDB, email us at support@mongolab.com. We'd be happy to
help!

-Chris@MongoLab

------
radkiddo
Zero admin - [http://mytabl.es](http://mytabl.es)

------
workhere-io
For PostgreSQL: RDS or Heroku Postgres.

